# Ryobi RY28000



## myopicvoid98 (Feb 20, 2008)

I bought this last year and always labors to start. I follow the directions it will start to fire but always fails. Then it is about 50 cranks before I get it started.

Once running it runs fine.

I'm using the right gas and oil combo.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

That's a very cheap machine with a really junky carburetor. Adjusting it would probably help, there are no parts/rebuild kits available for those Ruixing carburetors used on most Ryobi handhelds.


----------



## myopicvoid98 (Feb 20, 2008)

You got that right.

They have gone beyond throw away with this unit. I bought the 4 cycle 1st but took it back because it's a 4-cycle piece of junk. I love Ryobi's warranty too - covers everything UNLESS you use gas with ethanol. Show me where you can buy gas without ethanol.

If I didn't have all the attachments I'd break down and buy a Stihl.

I think this unit is getting flooded.

When I prime it ( 7 pumps ) it starts to fire but doesn't.

Yesterday I tried to start it and after the above sequence I then moved choke half way open and then it fired after about 5 more cranks.

Thanks for reading and replying.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Always make sure that you are using the right octane gas in it. They generally like the higher test gas.

BG


----------



## cableguy10 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Ryobi SS30 Won't run*

A Ryobi string trimmer will start and idle OK, but will not accept full throttle.
It has been getting steadily worse. 
Was very iffy when new two years ago.
I could adjust the high speed mixture and I think I know where the adjustment is, but there are what look like metal caps over the screw(?) adjustments. How do I get to the adjustment?

Possibly the root cause is that the main jet is slightly gummed up due to sitting all winter. With new fuel and the detergents in it it should clean up.
However it will not run on full throttle. Just dies.

My leaf blowers and chain saws tend to do the same thin, but the adjustments are readily available so no prtoble.

How can I adjust the high speed mixture?
Thanks,

Rich


----------

